# Main > General Discussion >  Bought my first book with a Max map!

## Diamond

I had actually bought _A Crucible of Souls_ a couple of years ago as a self-published work and sadly haven't got around to reading it.  But when I saw this version at Barnes and Noble I decided to buy it based solely on the fact that it has not one, but two beautiful Max maps.  Plus this version is published professionally so I'm assuming it's a tighter, better-realized one that the first edition.  I'll move it farther up my to-be-read pile!

----------


## - Max -

Darn, sounds like I'm a bit late on this one, I hadn't checked if it was released lately  :Very Happy:  Guess I'll have to go post the maps in the finished stuff section right now! Hope fully, you'll enjoy the reading as much as the maps  :Very Happy:

----------

